
Show HN: Omive – Find movies based on genre, rating, directors and more - caffeinewriter
http://omive.com/
======
staunch
Great job! I've long wanted to work on this problem because I think there's so
much more that can be done. You definitely seem headed in the right direction.

1\. I want to follow all my favorite movie-makers and actors and get an email
every time they make something new.

2\. I want to go through all the movies they've made that I missed.

3\. I want to discover new great people to follow by finding great movies.

In order of importance, for me.

Good luck!

~~~
dewey
I'm in the same boat, I was always looking for a way to get notifications when
a new movie from a certain director or with actors I like is available, get a
list with all the movies they were starring in or just get notifications if a
movie produced in a certain country is available.

Ironically the solution which works best are the notification settings from
Gazelle [0] based private movie trackers.

I blame the lack of sites offering this feature on the very restrictive IMDB
API which isn't exactly fun to work with and expensive to get access to if you
don't want to work with a dump which doesn't even include the latest data.

[0] [https://github.com/WhatCD/Gazelle](https://github.com/WhatCD/Gazelle)

------
pritambaral
I'd suggest a way to share the current filter state. For example, if I want to
send the list to my friends.

~~~
dewey
I agree, some kind of permalink would be neat so it's possible to bookmark a
selection you want to go through later.

------
jdprgm
Obviously a good UI and everything. I would suggest adding rating as an PG, R,
etc as another filter. Also if there was some way to integrate with netflix
and filter out all the movies I have already seen from my watched list. There
should be a third party provider that keeps track of watched movies/tv shows
and your ratings for them that could provide an api to the likes of netflix
and anyone else that wanted it. The problem with sites like this is like 95%
of the results fall into the category of I have seen it or I already know
about it and don't want to see it. An app that could accurately show me movies
I haven't seen or heard of that I would actually want to see would be so
incredibly useful.

~~~
shire
Rating PG, R, etc would be very cool because I watch movies with younger
siblings.

------
silentbob46
Looks like the data from different sources doesn't always match up
properly...for example:

Search for comedies, rated 8 and up, available on Netflix between 80-120
minutes long.

Towards the bottom, you see a link to "Loaded"
([http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110374/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110374/)),
released in 2013. Only IMDB says it's coming out in 2015. And the link to
Netflix plays this "Loaded" from 1994:
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110374/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110374/)

Overall though nice concept and execution...hope this helps.

------
heyalexej
Love how the frontend is implemented. It's also quite snappy. I've recently
watched a tutorial on neo4j where they used this kind of app as an example. Is
it built on top of a graph database?

One odd thing I noticed is how the actors seem to be ordered alphabetically
starting with special chars. I'd fill all the tabs that have word values with
the most popular/relevant ones as a default/starting point. Search results
might also have a count (like Google for example) so users have a clue through
how many pages they have to click.

------
aaronblohowiak
If you like hacking on this sort of thing with a much larger dataset (hundreds
of thousands of movies / millions of episodes) across dozens of streaming,
dvd, vod, ratings, etc sources please reach out -- ablohowiak@fan.tv . You can
see our current implementation of this on the iPad app under "smart browse".
We're starting to work on our next implementation of smart browse soon.

Our problem is also fun because we integrate with MVPDs (like Time Warner
Cable) and unify streaming/live/on-demand in one set-top box.

~~~
walterbell
Is there a TV/Movie equivalent to
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/MusicBrainz](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/MusicBrainz)
?

------
hindsightbias
Neat - for my personal tastes, I've found that I only trust IMDB ratings and
anything in the near the 7.5 range regardless of vote count - always hunting
the missed movies. But can't find something like this:

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0220644/?ref_=fn_al_tt_2](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0220644/?ref_=fn_al_tt_2)

Searching on a rating of 7-8 and Johnnie To even if I put in 1-3K votes
matching the imbd count. Which, btw, someone uploads to youtube every few
weeks.

------
chatmasta
Damn, this is an awesome interface. Nice job.

I did have one super minor moment of confusion. I'm on iOS 7 on an iPhone 5. I
tapped "genre" then "action," and then my choice appeared at the bottom of my
screen in the white triangle. I did not realize there was more content if I
scrolled down the page, so I was confused why nothing changed except the
appearance of my choice.

So I would recommend finding a way to make it clear scrolling is available if
you can't tell.

------
erming
Oh, I will so use this!

Anyway, some feedback: When loading the page, a wild scrollbar appears
(Chrome). A temporary overflow: hidden; on the body would probably solve this.

------
SNvD7vEJ
Just excellent. Great user interface, simple and efficient.

What is the rating and vote count based on? IMDB? RottenTomatoes?

Maybe an option to sort the list would be useful.

Edit:

The search for key words work a bit unexpected.

Typing a title, for example "Things We Lost in the Fire", returns many
seemingly random movies, but not the movie actually named "Things We Lost in
the Fire"

Maybe a sort based on the Levenshtein distance could be used to sort the
result when seraching on key words?

~~~
TimPetricola
The rating count seems to be based on IMDB (the name of the argument passed to
Omive's server is imdb_rating).

------
yarone
FYI I looked for the top documentaries on Amazon (Rating 9-10). Saw Africa.
Clicked the Amazon link. It took me to the wrong Amazon link for a different
Africa: [http://www.amazon.com/Africa-Greg-
Wise/dp/B00B99QINY](http://www.amazon.com/Africa-Greg-Wise/dp/B00B99QINY)

EDIT - Seeing the same issue with other Amazon links.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
[http://www.fan.tv/shows/38235-africa/seasons/1](http://www.fan.tv/shows/38235-africa/seasons/1)

------
cpursley
This is fantastic. Really creative UI. I've already found several movies to
add to my Amazon/Netflix watch list that I didn't even know existed.

Is there any way to sign up? I'd love to use it for movie wish lists and taste
profile that auto-recommends. Otherwise, I may forget about the site (busy,
etc etc).

------
araes
This (multi-dimensional filter/search) is what I've been hoping IMDB would do
for the last 5 years (and amazed they hadn't). Thank you, this is awesome, and
an easy bookmark for a completionist. Although it weirds me out how much of
the 7-10 sci-fi list I've seen.

------
sirdogealot
Looks great!

But your "votes" section that I browsed seems to be listed rather oddly.

Items seem to be listed randomly.

They don't seem to be listed by title, date, number of votes, overall score,
or anything really.

It would be nice too if you allowed the user to rank each list by whichever
column they felt was most important to them.

------
chandika
Awesome! Also - wouldn't it be better if Ratings, Votes were not ranges but
had lower bounds? Ex. 7+ rating and 50K+ votes.

I saw that you can choose multiples, but you'd rarely search for a 7-8 rated
movie and not want to see a 9-10 in the result set :)

------
jaysonelliot
Wonderful interface (once I realized that I was supposed to scroll down for
the results).

The only parameter I'm missing is what country the film is from. British crime
movies are my favorite, and I'd love to be able to filter it down to the UK.

~~~
shyn3
This!

The actor drop down, year, directors all confused me. Not sure what you can do
there though but looks really nice.

------
eghad
Where are you getting your data from? It seems like you're running into
problems with new shows/shows that share the same name as movies. For instance
Utopia (UK sci-fi/thriller/mystery) or Fargo (TV show).

------
ryan-allen
This is seriously cool, and fast! Great UI!

Thanks for helping me find new stuff to watch on Netflix :)

EDIT: Feature requests!

* Please let me star movies for later!

* Please make it auto-scroll when you hit the bottom!

It looks like you DIY'ed this up with a bit of jQuery, am I right? Super cool.

------
daurnimator
Looks good :)

Feature request: filter by released on dvd/bluray. I'm not a big fan of going
to the cinemas, so its good to see what's available to watch from home.
Netflix and Amazon streaming aren't everything!

------
superasn
The UI is very cool. Very easy to use and quick to search and aesthetically
pleasing.

Also thank you for not making me sign-up / sign-in with twitter first. I have
already found 4 new sci-fi movies to watch so far :)

------
kampsduac
Cool. Would love to use something like this to see what service I can use to
watch it. Finding a movie is hard enough, it would be nice to have help
finding how to watch it at the same time.

~~~
throwaway344
[http://www.canistream.it/](http://www.canistream.it/) seems to work for me.

------
reuwsaat
This is great until it sells out to Amazon like IMDB or Goodreads. The problem
isn't the interface. The problem is our relationship with our own data. It's
no longer ours.

~~~
walterbell
I wonder why a community metadata-base was possible for music
([http://musicbrainz.org/](http://musicbrainz.org/)), but not TV/movies?

------
ammmir
this is great! one suggestion would be to update the suggestions under each
filter type based on the current search results. for example, say i'm
interested in Sean Connery movies. now that i see the results, it'd be nice to
further filter the results by rating, director, etc. the directors tab would
show all unique directors appearing in the current search result set.

maybe there's a better UX paradigm for this drill-down approach, but i think
it would be a great addition.

------
afro88
I'd love to know how you got the initial data on your servers. Did you just do
a massive API scrape of IMDB, Amazon, Netflix etc? How do you keep it up to
date?

------
nawitus
I think the best site for finding movies is this:
[https://www.icheckmovies.com/](https://www.icheckmovies.com/)

The lists are very addicting.

~~~
cipher0
I was contemplating working on something similar due to my frustration with
not remembering which episode I watched last of something, thanks!

[Edit] The website has "keep track of all the movies and TV series you have
seen" in the list of features but I wasn't able to add a show and check off
episodes as I expected when I read that.

~~~
Ecio78
If you have an Android phone I'll suggest you to try the app called Series
Guide:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.battlelanc...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.battlelancer.seriesguide&hl=it)
I use it exactly for that purpose. According to the page you can sync the info
with [https://trakt.tv/](https://trakt.tv/) (so maybe you're more interested
in it than the app) but I found the app really handy, you finish an episode
and you flag it on the app, that's it!

------
walden42
Nice idea. It'd be great to have a MPAA rating as well to be able to filter
out family-friendy movies (e.g. G, PG) and vice versa.

------
resiros
Great job! It would be nice if I could mark the films that I've already
watched so that they don't come again.

------
minimaxir
Where are you getting this data from?

------
ivanhoe
Interesting service, but your UX could be better on big screens (haven't
tested on phone/tablet). I click on one of the tabs like Genre or Year and I'm
presented with the 1500+ pixels wide hodgepodge of tags. It's very hard to
read and puts a lot of mental strain on visitor to scan through that list of
tags and find the one of interest.

------
Lobosque
Awesome! I would suggest adding a filter for movies or shows.

------
happyhammy
Imdb already has this, it's called advanced search

